# On the Wagon



## KC1 (May 5, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (May 5, 2016)

I like the image well enough, but I find the process really detracts.


----------



## KC1 (May 6, 2016)

The process detracts from all of us,unfortunately, it's a process that cannot be stopped. It's time.


----------



## 480sparky (May 6, 2016)

The entire photo is chock full of distractions. The couple looks more like an afterthought.


----------



## KC1 (May 6, 2016)

No, they were always there, even when the photo was new, the rest came as it aged, it is over 70 years old after all.


----------



## spiralout462 (May 6, 2016)

I like it!  They always had a cigarette burning in them days. Lol


----------



## KC1 (May 7, 2016)

Unfortunately, most died from the effects of smoking because they didn't know it would kill them, now we all know not to smoke and so we never even start.

Thanks for the comments.


----------

